# What's appropriate gymwear?



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

For a college campus gym. Note that I have no intention of using the shower or changing room so whatever I wear has got to be under my normal clothes and shouldn't absorb smells.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> -don't wear weightlifting gloves (leather fingerless gloves); they make you look like you are clueless


But I don't want calluses on my hands!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

t-shirt and shorts


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> But I don't want calluses on my hands!


Gloves have ****ty grip for the most part, so they end up being bad more than good. Calluses are such a minor thing.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> What I see a lot of girls wearing so I guess it is appropriate?
> 
> -running shorts (shorts about mid thigh or higher)
> -t-shirts (not oversized, just ones that fit)
> ...


Wow, everything is considered attention seeking these days. I better stop wearing them before people start thinking I'm an attention w****.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> If you wear yoga pants and a tight top to the gym, you will get guys staring at you. You might not be seeking it, but it will happen.


I don't wear tight tops, I wear shirts long enough to cover up my butt. But why is a girl considered looking for attention when she wears that? Just because guys stare at her? Hell, guys stare at girls who aren't wearing that. People should wear what they want. Guys should always wear shirts when they workout, because you know, girls will stare.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

What about a trackjacket


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> What about a trackjacket


Yea, that looks good. I like the pink one, but that's because it's my favorite color. Wear any kind of pants that you want.

Also failoutboy, how can you tell the difference between a girl who wants attention and a girl that doesn't if they're wearing the same thing? I'm not attacking you, I'm generally curious.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That :lol :haha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Gwynevere said:


> What about a trackjacket


You might be a little hot working out in a long sleeve jacket inside a gym. But yeah wear whatever you want. There will always be idiots judging you regardless. I wasnt aware gym was a fashion show, I thought people went there to workout. Just wear headphones and play music so you wont have to listen to anybody complain.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Noca said:


> You might be a little hot working out in a long sleeve jacket inside a gym.


I mean, that's the price ya pay for not wanting to be looked at. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Just wear something comfy that won't flash anybody (like basketball shorts on a bike will ride back and show ***). Like falloutboy said, girls who go to be "cute" wear tight pants with a tight top/sports bra, with their hair gelled up perfectly or even down (down?!?!) and makeup. I wear leggings and a T-shirt, its really no big deal and no one will care as long as it covers important bits and pieces.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Tight leggings and a small tank top is all a fit woman should wear at the gym.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

well, if you feel *you're not looking for attention, *but want to wear attention seeking gear - just walk into the damn gym wearing two fig leaves and a blade of grass.

the guys will stare at you any way, so just wear whatever's comfortable.

_(But don't be surprised if someone takes the liberty of calling you an attention w****)_


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

now THIS, i have seen in the gym..

and because the moderators are working overtime, the pic is VERY tame compared to what i've observed.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

and this.. yep.. hair down and makeup on. But i have to say in the second pic?? This chick's got game..


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Sport tank and some gym shorts seems like a winning standard.

Not a great picture but something like this.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Yoga pants/leggings seem to be the set standard for females at my gym.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Well I have long hair but I get quite sweaty in the gym, I tie my hair up high and put a thin beanie on, a T singlet, some cotton short shorts and my trainers. If it's cold I'll start training while wearing a hoodie.

Oh, and I wear leather fingerless gloves. Because I train hard and sweat a lot and I don't want my hands slipping off any weights that I might be holding above my head. I don't look like a n00b, I probably don't need to post my comp photos anymore to prove my point lol 



Why not just wear clothes that you could wear outside of the gym as well? Like some track pants and a tank top, and just wear a hoodie when you walk out?


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Runners, tank top w/ a light sports jacket...tight spandex, or if your uncomfortable showing the outline of your ***, make sure to pull your tank top down further.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> For a college campus gym. Note that I have no intention of using the shower or changing room so whatever I wear has got to be under my normal clothes and shouldn't absorb smells.


wear whatever comfortable no one cares its a gym not a fashion show


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A lot of women wear those tight "jogging pants" because it helps them jog or run better, yet the complain at men being perverts. I'm just like well look at what you're wearing. When I go for a walk outside, I wear my black baggy jogging pants and a baggy t shirt. When it's cold, I will wear my oversized baggy hoodie. It works because no one stares at me. I would see women running with those sport bras and short shorts and I would see men slowing down when driving just to stare. I had to honk at the dude in front of me because he was going about 5 mph. Ew. Talk about making it obvious.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Well? Given that "gymnasium" derives from the word "gymnos" meaning naked...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

true.. but "gymnos" only pertained to the athletic "male" body back in those days.

It had nothing to do with women.

it's good things have changed for the better. Except there are those types of females that push the envelope with their outfits. Making even people like myself understand the discrimination concept.

believe it or not, before there was the 24 hour fitness gyms/Jack Lalanes. There were segregated gyms.

When i was looking for a place to work out in the state of CA many moons ago, several "hole in the wall" gyms were *"men only"*.. they wouldn't even allow females to workout nor allowed membership.

Females had their own gyms they were allowed membership to. they had to cutesy stuff like a bunch of mats, "vibration exercise machines", wall bars, the "pec stretcher" more mats, sauna, aerobics, and these rinky-dink dumb bells.. if any.

Sterns Gym was the first one that came to mind. Huge sign on the front: "No women allowed"..:yes


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

this is some old equipment i remember seeing in Jack Lalane's back in the day in the ladies areas. 1970's:


----------

